# Big eye



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Went fishin' around the South Dam and caught a 8# 14oz eye it was one of 18 eyes i caught along with 3 big cats all the fish i got today were placed back into the river to get even bigger. Gotta love fishin in the rain :roll:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Hey hunter, if you want someone to sit in the rain and help you reel those big-uns in, let me know: [email protected] You supply the spot and I got the bait!


----------

